# Phrag Memoria Dick Clements



## Berrak (Dec 19, 2009)

We have got more snow in two days than in many, many years.
It has been a heavy jobb to take away the snow in front of the house and on the parking but it is very beutiful outside.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice, I do really like branching Phrags....
Very nice background too! 
Yeah! I like winter!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 19, 2009)

Gorgeous Dick Clements. Well done!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2009)

I do like white paphs (white snow not so much) and red phrags!!! Beautiful touches of red color here!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2009)

Very cheery presentation. Happy Holidays. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice,love it when they branch


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Very impressive display.


----------



## Hera (Dec 19, 2009)

Look at the length of the spike. Wow.


----------



## Phragmatic (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with above, Very nice branching MDC and an impressive background Happy Holidays!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice plant and intersting flowers!!!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool picture !! The beautiful red phrag and the looooong icicles !! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey, you got some serious snow there! and a seriously beautiful MDC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

I think it's trying to grow away from those icicles! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Great plant!


----------



## Berrak (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you all and its a plesure just now to eat dinner inour winter gardien with several blooming phrags.

Just in front of us we have this little stone dead fellow:evil:


----------



## John M (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful Phrag and the icicles in the background really make an interesting photo!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice branching spike!

we need some snow melt, there are not icicles yet


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 20, 2009)

Poor spidie....couldn't take the heat!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 21, 2009)

A very nice one!

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 21, 2009)

:clap: WooHoo! :clap: :drool: :clap: :drool:


----------



## Berrak (Dec 22, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Poor spidie....couldn't take the heat!



Rick - we did not kill that spider - I died there long before we lighted a candle.

Thank yoy all and Happy Christmas to you all. Tommorow we will have even more snow soo it will be more than in many, many years
I guess I have to shuffle snow on christmas eve morning


----------



## Berrak (Mar 13, 2010)

Spike close to 140 cm now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2010)

What are you going to do when it touches the ceiling???


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 13, 2010)

Reaching for the stars....



SlipperFan said:


> What are you going to do when it touches the ceiling???



Cut a hole in it of course, silly!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing display!


----------



## Hera (Mar 13, 2010)

Another wow is in order. How many blooms have you gotten so far?


----------



## e-spice (Mar 14, 2010)

Great looking plant and nice job growing it.

e-spice


----------



## Berrak (Mar 14, 2010)

Hera said:


> Another wow is in order. How many blooms have you gotten so far?



The 19:th its on its way and together with the 20:th bud.
It has now been blooming for nearly 6 months.


----------

